# AUDI DRIVER ANNUAL AWARDS - 2018



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*AUDI DRIVER ANNUAL AWARDS 2018*


















It's time to vote again with your choices for the Autometrix Audi Driver International awards. For the last four years the _*TT Forum*_ _(yes the "club" category does include forums!)_ has won top awards for the communications and information categories - let's see if we can all repeat the success this year!

In particular, members would appreciate your vote for the following categories to which we are eligable:

● *16 - Events - TT Forum* - as a community for members promoting and organising the best TT events throughout the year through our Events section.

● *17 - Communications - TT Forum* - for facilitating and having the best communications between TT owning members - that's what our forum is all about.

● *18 - Information - TT Forum* - for providing the best information, help and advice to TT owning members - a great technical and community supporting resource.

*This is of course a vote for yourselves as you make the TT Forum the great community resource it is.* All the technical information, advice, chat, friendship, organisation, help and support is provided by you the membership - as contributors to this community you should all have and deserve this recognition.

● Please also consider our many well known traders and forum contributors who provide independent sales and services including aftermarket performance parts, remaps, accessories and insurance. Some of them are very well know to us and provide excellent personal service independent of Audi.

Vote here (closing date Friday 27th July 2018):

http://adi.flameconceptswebsitedesign.c ... g-open-now

*STOP PRESS: Voting is re-opened*

Many thanks - the TT Forum


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you know that after popular request due to people being away on holiday etc - voting has re-opened, so you have another chance to vote in case you missed it. Just follow the link - same categories as above.

http://adi.flameconceptswebsitedesign.c ... g-open-now

Every entry is entered into a draw to win 4 free entry tickets to Audi Driver International at Castle Combe on 13th October so make sure you completely fill in your forms.


----------

